# ¿Como se comporta un capacitor?



## AdanElSinfoniko (Oct 15, 2012)

Pues esta es mi duda, como se comporta un capacitor en corriente directa:
1- Estando en serie
2- Estando en paralelo

¿y en CA ?

Son dudas de principiante, lo se


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2012)

http://www.google.com.ar/#hl=es&gs_nf=3&cp=31&gs_id=2&xhr=t&q=%C2%BFComo+se+comporta+un+capacitor&pf=p&safe=off&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&oq=%C2%BFComo+se+comporta+un+capacitor%3F&gs_l=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&fp=2a302545db96af8d&bpcl=35277026&biw=1024&bih=595


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 15, 2012)

AdanElSinfoniko dijo:


> Pues esta es mi duda, como se comporta un capacitor en corriente directa:
> 1- Estando en serie
> 2- Estando en paralelo
> 
> ¿y en CA ?



En todos los casos igual que tu avatar:  I = C dV/dt


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Oct 15, 2012)

En continua se carga con el voltaje conectado en sus bornes, no hay paso de corriente, la magnitud de la carga eléctrica almacenada en las placas conductoras del capacitor esta en función básicamente de la diferencia de potencial o voltaje aplicado entre placas y multiplicado por su capacidad; Entonces la carga del capacitor se determina por la siguiente ecuación: Q=CV, donde Q es la carga electrica almacenada en coulombs como se ve a mayor capacidad C en Faradios o mayor voltaje V en voltios, a carga es mayor, tambien su potencia almacenada.
Los condensadores en serie suman sus respectivos voltajes V=Q/C, el condensador equivalente se obtiene haciendo 1/ Ceq= 1/C1 + 1/C2 +...
Los condensadores en paralelo tienen el mismo voltaje por tanto su equivalente es la suma directa de estos
En alterna el condensador se comporta como capacitancia depende de la frecuencia, al aplicar voltaje alterno a un capacitor, éste presenta una oposición al paso de la corriente alterna, el valor de esta oposición se llama reactancia capacitiva (Xc) y se puede calcular con la ley de Ohm : XC = V / I, y con la fórmula: XC = 1/(2πfC)
donde:
- XC = reactancia capacitiva en ohmios
- f = frecuencia en Hertz (Hz)
- C = capacidad en Faradios (F)


----------



## fdesergio (Oct 15, 2012)

Bueno aca hay un error al decir " no hay paso de corriente" es mentira, si tenes Dc al estar el capacitor descargado CLARO que hay corriente circulando para cargarse pero esta es inversamente proporcional al tiempo conectado como quien dice decrece al estar conectado y el capacitor cargarse, en un capacitor IDEAL esta corriente llega a 0 (sin fugas de ninguna clase) pero en el real se presentan fugas que si bien hacen circular una corriente despreciable SIGUE SIENDO UNA CORRIENTE, por otro lado al decir "En alterna el condensador se comporta como capacitancia" creo confundes el termino con RESISTENCIA, es asi y esta resitsencia se expresa como una reactancia capacitiva y que detallas como obtenerla, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2012)

Y todos se van a olvidar de la más importante , dato que tampoco figura en las bibliografías mas relevantes :contrato:  , el capacitor se comporta como un cohete  , conectalo al revés o ponele tensión de mas y vas a ver


----------



## AdanElSinfoniko (Oct 15, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y todos se van a olvidar de la más importante , dato que tampoco figura en las bibliografías mas relevantes :contrato:  , el capacitor se comporta como un cohete  , conectalo al revés o ponele tensión de mas y vas a ver



jaja 
muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda ! 
lo que buscaba era exactamente eso, saber si se "corta" o no la corriente, ya que he leido que el capacitor al estar en su estado Permanente se comporta como circuito abierto.


----------



## fdesergio (Oct 15, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y todos se van a olvidar de la más importante , dato que tampoco figura en las bibliografías mas relevantes :contrato:  , el capacitor se comporta como un cohete  , conectalo al revés o ponele tensión de mas y vas a ver



Por eso odio los simuladores, nada como el olorcito del aceite calentandose en un electroltico hasta el popular PUMMMM y la peluza del papel por todos lados, amen del susto que te metia    nada como los circuitos en protoboard  con esos aprendes o MORISSSSSSSSSSs


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2012)

Pero además los electrolíticos viejos , que no tenían la tapa crackeleada , salían disparados como cohete contra el techo . . .  de casualidad he salvado los ojos 

Una vez en un equipo valvular había explotado un subpanel de esos a rosca , mamita querida parecía el agujero de la bomba atómica , había corrido todos los componentes


----------



## chclau (Oct 15, 2012)

fdesergio dijo:


> Bueno aca hay un error al decir " no hay paso de corriente" es mentira, si tenes Dc al estar el capacitor descargado CLARO que hay corriente circulando para cargarse pero esta es inversamente proporcional al tiempo conectado como quien dice decrece al estar conectado y el capacitor cargarse, en un capacitor IDEAL esta corriente llega a 0 (sin fugas de ninguna clase) pero en el real se presentan fugas que si bien hacen circular una corriente despreciable SIGUE SIENDO UNA CORRIENTE, por otro lado al decir "En alterna el condensador se comporta como capacitancia" creo confundes el termino con RESISTENCIA, es asi y esta resitsencia se expresa como una reactancia capacitiva y que detallas como obtenerla, chauuuuuuuuu



Ya que corregis, corregi bien. El capacitor ideal en alterna NO es una resistencia, es una reactancia como pusiste, o para usar el nombre generico, posee una cierta impedancia. Un capacitor ideal tiene resistencia cero.

Un capacitor real tiene una resistencia distinta de cero, como ya mencionaron, que representa las corrientes de perdidas. 

Y la corto ahi porque en realidad si hilamos fino el capacitor tiene resistencias en serie que son sus patitas, inductancia... es un tema largo.


----------



## fdesergio (Oct 15, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pero además los electrolíticos viejos , que no tenían la tapa crackeleada , salían disparados como cohete contra el techo . . .  de casualidad he salvado los ojos
> 
> Una vez en un equipo valvular había explotado un subpanel de esos a rosca , mamita querida parecía el agujero de la bomba atómica , había corrido todos los componentes



Ah si, los de antes si eran de verdad pa matarte (literalmente) pues eran casi BALAS y si estabas de frente mirandolos con cara de zoquete    y viendo que pasaba catapum que te daba en la cara, ya despues vinieron los de seguridad y colocaron esa marquita que nos libro del estruendo y del cohete ...........ah tiempos aquellos


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 15, 2012)

Hola.

En serie bloquea el paso de la corriente continua.
En paralelo a la fuente de corriente continua almacena las cargas electricas y tiene el voltaje de la fuente. 

Chao.
elaficionado


----------

